# Intense Händler in NRW?



## elmono (21. Oktober 2007)

Gibts da welche? Wo kann man sich die Bikes mal ansehen und probefahren?


----------



## Frog (21. Oktober 2007)

elmono schrieb:


> Gibts da welche? Wo kann man sich die Bikes mal ansehen und probefahren?




http://www.gocycle.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (21. Oktober 2007)

Danke.

Aber die werden vermutlich keine aufgebauten Bikes für ne Proberunde haben, oder? Naja, ich ruf morgen mal da an.


----------



## Frog (21. Oktober 2007)

elmono schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Aber die werden vermutlich keine aufgebauten Bikes für ne Proberunde haben, oder? Naja, ich ruf morgen mal da an.



Habe auch nur ein 5.5 und kein 6.6 oder mehr!

grüße


----------



## DH Sport (24. Oktober 2007)

elmono schrieb:


> Gibts da welche? Wo kann man sich die Bikes mal ansehen und probefahren?




Reuber Bike in Dortmund
Tel. 0231/487461

www.reuberbike.de

Da wird Dir geholfen


Greetz 
Harry


----------



## oliversen (23. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich moechte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen, deswegen platziere ich meine Fage hier. 
Habe mich Anfang des Jahrtausends in ein Intense Trazer verliebt. Leider haben damals weder die Kohle noch die Courage gereicht um mir diese Liebe zu goennen. Nun ist's mit beidem etwas besser und ich frage mich ob ich mir nicht einen aus der Bucht fischen sollte.
Welche Groesse sollte ich denn ausspaehen? Ich selbst bin 179cm bei 86cm Schrittlaenge. Passen M's oder sollte ich auf L's zielen?

Danke vorab!

oliversen


----------



## Mr.A (23. November 2007)

meinst Du jetzt das tazer (4x) oder das tracer (CC)

Dürft für die  Grössenempfehlung relevant sein




Gruß
Stefan

edit:  ups bin mein bro


----------



## oliversen (24. November 2007)

Mr.A schrieb:


> meinst Du jetzt das tazer (4x) oder das tracer (CC)
> 
> Dürft für die  Grössenempfehlung relevant sein
> 
> ...



hast recht 

Meinte natuerlich den Tracer (XC Full-Suspension)
Me Sillyhead

oliversen


----------



## iRider (26. November 2007)

oliversen schrieb:


> hast recht
> 
> Meinte natuerlich den Tracer (XC Full-Suspension)
> Me Sillyhead
> ...



Sei vorsichtig mit dem Tracer. Die älteren hatten eine Neigung zu brechen (am Sitzdom glaube ich) was bei neueren Modellen behoben wurde. Weiterhin zu bedenken ist, dass Intense keine Ersatzteile mehr hat. Also wenn mal was ist (gebrochene Bolzen usw.) stehst Du dumm da.
Such mal auf MTBR im Intense Forum, da gibt es zu beiden Themen einige Fäden.


----------

